# Mixing Crickets



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

I was wondering if it was ok to keep black & silent crickets together in the same RUB as i had an order of silents come today but they were actually blacks and i don't really want to keep them in the box they came in


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I did it with no issues while I used crickets... though I have heard that one of them is a slightly more aggressive species :hmm:


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

As long as they have carrots and other food sources you shouldn't have issues, in my experience they only turn cannible if they haven't got food.


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok cheers. It's just annoying cus i dont have a spare rub and i was sent black when i wanted silent :devil:


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't sleep with the blacks in Ozzy's tank, noisy buggers.

*New tip!

*_Always keep spare cricket tubs, never know when your need them :lol2:_


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Mozart said:


> I can't sleep with the blacks in Ozzy's tank, noisy buggers.
> 
> *New tip!
> 
> *_Always keep spare cricket tubs, never know when your need them :lol2:_


This is why I use locusts! :no1:
Quiet, dumb, and slower than crickets so I don't freak as much if one tries to break for freedom 
Doesn't help that they are so expensive - I'd put Pan straight back onto crickets if I thought she'd eat them! Fussy git


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> This is why I use locusts! :no1:
> Quiet, dumb, and slower than crickets so I don't freak as much if one tries to break for freedom
> Doesn't help that they are so expensive - I'd put Pan straight back onto crickets if I thought she'd eat them! Fussy git


I have just started breeding my own but they haven't made and little babies yet. But one of them moulted today and managed to knock off it's own back legs and it's wings :bash:


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> This is why I use locusts! :no1:
> Quiet, dumb, and slower than crickets so I don't freak as much if one tries to break for freedom
> Doesn't help that they are so expensive - I'd put Pan straight back onto crickets if I thought she'd eat them! Fussy git


Locusts ftw! Ozzy went off Crickets a few years back and choose the more expensive meal off the menu...:bash:


----------



## itwas (Jan 10, 2011)

The blacks ones grow larger than the brown and are more aggressive, I noticed that they tended to cannibalise the smaller ones more often too.


----------

